
Headphones Tech: Dynamic VS Planar Magnetic Drivers - JaneLau
https://www.arkartech.net/blogs/blog/dynamic-vs-planar-magnetic-drivers
======
karmakaze
The linked page "Best Planar Magnetic Headphones"[0] gives a list and quick
reviews of top models in case you're (as I was) not aware of who makes these.

[0] [https://www.arkartech.net/blogs/article/best-planar-
magnetic...](https://www.arkartech.net/blogs/article/best-planar-magnetic-
headphones)

